# Rosco Fog Fluid



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! It was expensive ($53 for a 4liter bottle) but it is the highest density fog I've ever seen. It hangs low (10-15 feet outside) and dense, it remained in a large thick cloud as it slowly drifted down the street through the neighbor's front yards. My fogger had Chauvet fluid initially and I could tell a significant difference in the density of fog exiting the nozzle when the Rosco kicked in. It smells great too. I recommend this to anyone, especially if you're attempting to fog a large area (like a yard). I will try to post a daytime video of this stuff in action later on in the week.

charlie


----------

